# Needed a 147 Quick and Cheap Coal Loads



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it was time to start filling my hoppers with coal loads, and as i wont pay $20.00 for Aristo loads

which dont look good anyways. I built my own. 


My Garage wasnt up and running Yet, so i made a call to my Buddy Marty,

Sent him a check $ and he cut some blanks for me out of blue foam on his

table saw. 











Then i set to work on building them.

1st bought some Titebond glue, some sand and Water based Latex paint so as 

not to melt the foam.

I used course sand for my coal because all I've ever seen were i live is refined coal in all the Train cars.










I began by covering the blanks with a heavy coat of glue, then springkled sand on them and let dry for a few days.











Then sprayed a heavy coat of Krylon H20 Latex semi gloss black paint on them and let dry for a week.

A week later just popped them in and there you have it, A cheap nice looking coal load for your hopper cars.

You can use this method for any hopper car on the market..........


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

They really turned out nice, Nick.

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That works right nicely, Nick... Looks great. 

I've done the same thing using coarse gravel for aquariums purchased at Pet's Mart... Bit larger, but it works very nicely as well.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Ed, Stan.


All i could find up here

in NY was really course

stuff, so I settled on the


Sand. Thought it looked a lot


like refined coal. 


They were fun to do.










P.S. Stan,

I'l be lookin for you at the show,

Will you be at the Eaglewings booth or

at Aristocraft booth ?


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

If you use course sand don't the golfers object?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Nicky


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

How many pounds of coal would it take to fill them. I can get some very fine coal slag here in Houston that is perfect for G scale coal loads for Hoppers as well as tenders. 

Dan S.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 11 Mar 2011 06:02 PM 
Looking good Nicky 




Thanks Randy........


----------

